# Device /dev/sdX not found; 3.0.6 still boots [solved]

## notageek

Where X=a,b and c. I have a total of 3 drives. 

New kernel 3.0.6 boots fine and in dmesg, it sees the drive. However when it comes to mount, it says device not found. Not really sure why. 

Here are the interesting bits:

```
hd: no drives specified - use hd=cyl,head,sectors on kernel command line

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

ata6.00: ATAPI: HP DVD Writer 1260r, MH23, max UDMA/100

ata5.01: ATA-7: ST3160215A, 3.AAC, max UDMA/100

ata5.01: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata5.01: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500418AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500418AS      CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

scsi 4:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160215A       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HP       DVD Writer 1260r MH23 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 sdc9 >

sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

```
title Gentoo (3.0.6-gentoo-1 sdb2)

    kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.6-gentoo-1 root=/dev/sdb2 ro clocksource=hpet edd=off

    boot
```

It is probably something simple, need an extra pair of eyes to figure this out.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

notageek,

So you can boot up and log in?

Are there any signs of your dev nodes in /dev ?

```
ls -l /dev/sd*
```

would be interesting.

Have you ad/do you need a udev update or an etc-update.

udev needs to be kep in step with the kernel and the udev scripts need to be kept in step with the udev you have.

----------

## Hu

Please also post the output of emerge --info sys-fs/udev ; cat -n /proc/mounts.

----------

## notageek

NeddySeagoon, I'm not at the system, but I did run 'ls /dev/sd*' (I think). It gave nothing. I'm thinking does Gentoo have something like MAKEDEV? But /dev is not empty. 

Hu, I'll do that. If it helps, just running mount gives me the usual, except the /dev/sd*. /proc/filesystems is there lists a lot of stuff. /proc/partitions ... umm... I can't recall now. I'll post this later. 

I will update udev and report back.

----------

## krinn

 *notageek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hd: no drives specified - use hd=cyl,head,sectors on kernel command line
> 
> ...

 

I down own a 3 kernel yet, but isn't hd the module for BLK_DEV_HD the old crappy MFM/IDE driver?

A known trouble to create devices for udev when present

----------

## notageek

Hm... ok, will keep that in mind. 

Here is more info:

```
 df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs                48836072  15521344  33314728  32% /

/dev/root             48836072  15521344  33314728  32% /

rc-svcdir                 1024        96       928  10% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       160     10080   2% /dev

tmpfs                  2801508         0   2801508   0% /dev/shm

tmpfs                  2801508         4   2801504   1% /tmp
```

etc-update: done. 

udev: recompiled. 

```
cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0
```

```
 # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8        0  488386584 sda

   8        1  115354701 sda1

   8        2  373029300 sda2

   8       32  156290904 sdc

   8       33   26627737 sdc1

   8       34   24410767 sdc2

   8       35          1 sdc3

   8       37   24410736 sdc5

   8       38   39062016 sdc6

   8       39   14651248 sdc7

   8       40   26659836 sdc8

   8       41     457821 sdc9

   8       16  312571224 sdb

   8       17   48837568 sdb1

   8       18   48837600 sdb2

   8       19   48837600 sdb3

   8       20          1 sdb4

   8       21   48837568 sdb5

   8       22   24418768 sdb6

   8       23   24418768 sdb7

   8       24   24418768 sdb8

   8       25   43961841 sdb9

```

```
 ls /dev/sd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory

```

```
 mount -a

mount: special device /dev/sdb8 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdb3 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdb7 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdb9 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc6 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc8 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdb6 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc7 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc5 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist

```

----------

## notageek

```
 emerge --info sys-fs/udev

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, unavailable, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2-1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_925_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Dec 2011 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     1.3.7-r1, 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.5-r3, 2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx djbfft dri dts dvd exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gimp gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 ithreads matroska mmx mmxext modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perlsuid pppd readline sdl session skins sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vcd wxwindows xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-fs/udev-164-r2 was built with the following:

USE="extras (multilib) -build (-selinux) -test"

```

----------

## notageek

So, what is the MAKEDEV equivalent in gentoo land?

----------

## krinn

There's no real need now for a MAKEDEV as /dev is now handle by udev, it create them when need.

Did you try removing or check the HD module as i suggest ?

If you wish a way to create your device, a sample is there, wonder who wrote that ?  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6702573.html#6702573

But this will not solve your problem, just bypass it.

----------

## notageek

I'm in the process of re-configuring the kernel. Will be a while.  :Smile: 

----------

## notageek

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Did you try removing or check the HD module as i suggest ? 

 That didn't help, I'm afraid. It doesn't mount devices.

----------

## notageek

This fixed it. 

```
mknod -m660 sda b 8 0

mknod -m660 sdb b 8 16

mknod -m660 sdc b 8 32

mknod -m660 sdd b 8 48

for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15; do

      mknod -m660 sda$i b 8 $i

      mknod -m660 sdb$i b 8 $((16+$i))

      mknod -m660 sdc$i b 8 $((32+$i))

      mknod -m660 sdd$i b 8 $((48+$i))

done
```

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6293727-highlight-udev.html#6293727

i don't know if kernel 3 serie still have the option, but check

----------

## krinn

 *notageek wrote:*   

> This fixed it.

 

Damnit ! Even when not here NeddySeagoon help to fix things !

----------

## notageek

OK. 

This is a temporary fix, because it is not boot persistent.

----------

## chithanh

Also make sure that TMPFS is enabled in your kernel.

----------

## Hu

Please pastebin the output of zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz or equivalent if you do not have an inline config.gz.

----------

## notageek

Here you go: http://pastebin.com/psaNpaLT

----------

## notageek

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Also make sure that TMPFS is enabled in your kernel.

 I think it is, if you'd see my 'cat /proc/mounts' output, it has tmpfs mounts.

Also this:

```
CONFIG_TMPFS=y
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

notageek,

```
 [ ] Enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools 
```

must be off in the kernel or udev won't work. Among other things, you don't get any /dev/ nodes for your hard drives.

----------

## notageek

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> notageek,
> 
> ```
>  [ ] Enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools 
> ```
> ...

 ++

Resolved. 

Thank you.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## krinn

 *krinn wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6293727-highlight-udev.html#6293727
> 
> i don't know if kernel 3 serie still have the option, but check

 

I love to be not read  :Sad: 

----------

## notageek

Sorry about that.

----------

